# Gsm Data Status For Various Roms



## jchapman007

How about we use this thread to list the status of GSM data on various Roms for the Droid 2 Global. Rather than reading through pages of other threads to see if GSM data is still working, lets just update this one.

Apex 2.0 RC4 --- GSM Working / Data =Reported to work
Liberty 3 RC1 --- GSM Working / Data =yes I got it working...... I am not sure if the original is working.....
CM7 --- GSM Working / Data=no
MIUI --- Global mode only working Data=sometimes "Data is working on MIUI for some SIM/Network combo's --about 50/50." --Aceoyame
Blackspark Alpha

**** To be updated.


----------



## jchapman007

Reserved


----------



## aceoyame

jchapman007 said:


> How about we use this thread to list the status of GSM data on various Roms for the Droid 2 Global. Rather than reading through pages of other threads to see if GSM data is still working, lets just update this one.
> 
> Apex 2.0 RC4 --- GSM Working / Data =?
> Liberty 3 RC1 --- GSM Working / Data =?
> CM7 --- GSM Working / Data=no
> MIUI --- Global mode only working Data=no
> 
> **** To be updated.


That is incorrect. Data is working on MIUI for some SIM/Network combo's. I would say it COULD work, it seems about 50/50 for it though.


----------



## x13thangelx

For blur roms I think I know how to fix it but it would require redoing the entire rom..... Working on too many things to actually do that atm though.... Everything basically just needs to be re-based to D2G rather than D2/DX.


----------



## bikedude880

AOSP roms (like BlackSpark Alpha) will switch modes after one FC of phone process, cell sites are recognized. Unable to test further.


----------



## bandario

KUDOS - great idea, this will save me at least 5 mins before work!


----------



## fatihx

i have tested blackspark, unfortunately gsm data is not working.

cant it be solved for all roms(2nd init) via d3 phone.apk trick like in miui ?


----------



## aceoyame

fatihx said:


> i have tested blackspark, unfortunately gsm data is not working.
> 
> cant it be solved for all roms(2nd init) via d3 phone.apk trick like in miui ?


No and quite honestly the D3 phone.apk isnt a trick... its forcing a file from a different phone where it shouldnt be


----------



## Dark Cricket

Now I think I know which files to edit in the Phone.apk, to show the GSM menu, when you throw the new MIUI update I can work on that.

For me, MIUI works well with 3G GSM


----------



## Haroldz123

Apex rom gsm is working with data

Been using it with data plan for months


----------



## bandario

Any updates?

I am as keen as a bottle of mustard to use MIUI, Ace says he thinks he knows what the problem is for some of these GSM sims which will not go to work on MIUI but no word on progress so far in the dev thread.


----------



## aceoyame

I've been really busy with the X2 (we almost have CM on it) Plus i've been busy remaking the base on the X. I have an idea (fixing our zygote classes) but I need time to compile the fixes and stuff unless rev has done it already on CM, I talked to him a little about it.


----------



## hgrimberg

Will gsm data work better with a micro sim (with an adapter, of course)?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedude880

hgrimberg said:


> Will gsm data work better with a micro sim (with an adapter, of course)?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


No, the issue still lies in switching the radio to gsm. However, significant progress has been made in that regard since more global phones are on the market now.


----------



## bandario

After many FCs, the GALNET MIUI rom I downloaded today WORKS PERFECTLY!!! GSM + DATA + APN Settings.

Lovely stuff.

It says 'no sim' on my lockscreen but calls still come and go normally apart from some issues that were already present with my handset.


----------



## bikedude880

Perhaps I need to look into thiis GSM switching... how do you all switch to gsm?


----------



## bandario

In the end this is what worked for me:

Downloaded an app from the market which shortcuts straight into mobile network settings
Put into airplane mode
use the shortcut and switch network mode to GSM/WCDMA auto - it will probably FC many times, just keep trying
After it works:
Click return button
Quickly go back into network mode screen to make sure it has stuck.


----------



## eMWu

bandario said:


> In the end this is what worked for me:
> 
> Downloaded an app from the market which shortcuts straight into mobile network settings
> Put into airplane mode
> use the shortcut and switch network mode to GSM/WCDMA auto - it will probably FC many times, just keep trying
> After it works:
> Click return button
> Quickly go back into network mode screen to make sure it has stuck.


At which point did you disable airplane mode?


----------



## bandario

As soon as you manage to get GSM to stick without force closing I believe.


----------



## eMWu

I can confirm that on Galnet MIUI, while connected to GSM/WCDMA, data works.
However I'm unable to retrieve MMS messages.


----------



## Byakushiki

GSM stuck (last time I checked, which was ages ago) on the Froyo base CM7, although I'm not sure if anyone still has the install zip lying around anywhere. I know I have RevNumbers's 8/02/11 froyo cm zip, but I can't check as I'm in the US with a locked D2G and very short on time due to testing. Anyone who's band unlocked is welcome to try.


----------



## MrB206

For the D2G, this one is the froyo build: http://download.cyanogenmod.com/get/update-cm-7.1.0-DROID2WE-signed.zip I know because I flashed it back when I got the D2G and it narsed things up, because I thought it was on gb.


----------



## x13thangelx

That has all kinds of stuff broke iirc (usb is the biggest)


----------



## Byakushiki

Wasn't it just bluetooth and the fact you had to double plug-in the phone to get it to charge through usb on a computer?
Wonder what happens if I drop some GB libs in. Probably a softbrick and sbf but I won't know until I try.


----------



## bikedude880

To all GSM users, please give this a shot. We have verified that 2G service is indeed functional, but still require firm confirmation on 3G data. If you're willing to get a little dirty with ICS, we're willing to-- whatever.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-21612/page__view__findpost__p__467557


----------



## robinsc

Works for some carriers ( vodaphone india , airtel india) on cm9 ICS build 6/6/2012 after initial forcecloses...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

3G mobile data works.

Someone really needs to edit the network type lists, though, to match the real network types supported by the D2G.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

robinsc said:


> Works for some carriers ( vodaphone india , airtel india) on cm9 ICS build 6/6/2012 after initial forcecloses...


Which network type are you choosing by the way?

I'm not quite sure what is wrong with it but I've just spend an hour testing different modes with the June 27th build from http://rootzwiki.com...ild-thread-627/ and the phone only registers on the network if I choose the first item in the selector. This actually selects "GSM/WCDMA" that displays "LTE/CDMA" in the options screen and the phone works until rebooted.

Once rebooted, the Phone app starts crashing again until I repeat the same sequence. Some of the CDMA options (those under GSM/WCDMA), however, work fine and switch the device to CDMA mode (the roaming indicator appears above the signal bars).

Choosing "GSM auto" in the Testing menu leads to persistence and there are no crashes upon reboot, but the network settings section becomes unavailable as when I try to enter it, the Phone app crashes.

In AOKP's case, everything works as long as the options screen shows GSM/WCDMA, and that selection persists through reboots.

This is what happens once you use Testing to choose the right network type and try accessing the Network Settings menu:



Code:


06-28 16:40:50.004: I/ActivityManager(1713): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN cat=[android.intent.category.HOME] flg=0x10200000 cmp=com.cyanogenmod.trebuchet/.Launcher} from pid 1713<br />
06-28 16:40:50.387: W/InputManagerService(1713): Starting input on non-focused client [email protected] (uid=1000 pid=2008)<br />
06-28 16:41:13.668: I/ActivityManager(1713): START {act=android.intent.action.MAIN flg=0x10000000 cmp=com.android.phone/.Settings} from pid 1787<br />
06-28 16:41:13.910: D/dalvikvm(1713): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1013K, 38% free 6294K/9991K, paused 59ms<br />
06-28 16:41:13.910: I/dalvikvm-heap(1713): Grow heap (frag case) to 15.416MB for 1048592-byte allocation<br />
06-28 16:41:14.246: I/Process(1713): Sending signal. PID: 2495 SIG: 3<br />
06-28 16:41:14.246: I/dalvikvm(2495): threadid=3: reacting to signal 3<br />
06-28 16:41:14.278: I/dalvikvm(2495): Wrote stack traces to '/data/anr/traces.txt'<br />
06-28 16:41:14.301: D/CdmaOptions(2495): deviceSupportsnvAnRum: prop=<br />
06-28 16:41:14.301: D/CdmaOptions(2495): deviceSupportsnvAnRum: nvSupported=false ruimSupported=false<br />
06-28 16:41:14.301: D/CdmaOptions(2495): Both NV and Ruim NOT supported, REMOVE subscription type selection<br />
06-28 16:41:14.473: D/AndroidRuntime(2495): Shutting down VM<br />
06-28 16:41:14.473: W/dalvikvm(2495): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x40a531f8)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495): FATAL EXCEPTION: main<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495): java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: length=8; index=11<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.preference.ListPreference.getEntry(ListPreference.java:203)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.preference.ListPreference.getSummary(ListPreference.java:148)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.preference.Preference.onBindView(Preference.java:507)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.preference.Preference.getView(Preference.java:453)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.preference.PreferenceGroupAdapter.getView(PreferenceGroupAdapter.java:221)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.AbsListView.obtainView(AbsListView.java:2035)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.ListView.makeAndAddView(ListView.java:1772)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.ListView.fillDown(ListView.java:672)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.ListView.fillFromTop(ListView.java:732)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.ListView.layoutChildren(ListView.java:1625)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.AbsListView.onLayout(AbsListView.java:1865)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.setChildFrame(LinearLayout.java:1628)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.layoutVertical(LinearLayout.java:1486)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.onLayout(LinearLayout.java:1399)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.setChildFrame(LinearLayout.java:1628)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.layoutHorizontal(LinearLayout.java:1617)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.onLayout(LinearLayout.java:1401)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.setChildFrame(LinearLayout.java:1628)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.layoutVertical(LinearLayout.java:1486)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.onLayout(LinearLayout.java:1399)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.FrameLayout.onLayout(FrameLayout.java:431)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.setChildFrame(LinearLayout.java:1628)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.layoutVertical(LinearLayout.java:1486)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.LinearLayout.onLayout(LinearLayout.java:1399)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.widget.FrameLayout.onLayout(FrameLayout.java:431)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.View.layout(View.java:11290)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewGroup.layout(ViewGroup.java:4224)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewRootImpl.performTraversals(ViewRootImpl.java:1489)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.view.ViewRootImpl.handleMessage(ViewRootImpl.java:2442)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:137)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4632)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:511)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:789)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:556)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.489: E/AndroidRuntime(2495):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)<br />
06-28 16:41:14.504: W/ActivityManager(1713):   Force finishing activity com.android.phone/.Settings


----------



## robinsc

gsm/wcdma auto


----------

